#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  HAP 4.34 (Carrier) FULL VERSION with direct link

## rezanahvi

*HAP 4.34 (Carrier) FULL VERSION with direct link*

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/533328/HAP%204.34.rar.001
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*PASSWORD*:_mahdifahiminia_See More: HAP 4.34 (Carrier) FULL VERSION with direct link

----------


## rezanahvi

*Here is HAP 4.4.1 Full Version*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hamedbeta

can you put the link again ?it is dead.

----------


## saqlaindj

Mr. rezanahvi

thanks for puting this link. i had HAP v 4.2 before and now i have downloaded from below link. but there are 6 setups...i dont know which one to install first .but i will try it.

I have learned almost all the HAP v 4.2 but i need some help to verify what i am doing is correct. i will send you E3A file and you just retrieve it and please see is it correct what i am doing, especially system input data for "system and Zone like supply temperature  setpoints for heating /cooling and some other values.

can you please send me some E3A files so that i can see the general practice

i will be thankful for your help

----------


## mehmetoruc

I have downloaded all files but it gave an error. I cant set up the programme. Can someone who has the programme can help me pls?

----------


## khan654

*Thanks alot*

----------


## khan654

*The archives shows error could please upload new link*

----------


## samsy

muchos gracis.

----------


## _dark_

Thanx  :Smile: )

----------


## _dark_

Thanx  :Smile: )

----------


## prabha_ka

Thanks a lot,
                         I managed to install and run HAP successfully which was under E-cat enable Icon in my programs menu however it asked me for current ecat enabled pwd when i clicked this E-cat enable program Do I need to worry abt it? and where can I get this password? Thanks again.

----------


## ramzigolf

Thanks a lot, but is there any available link, i really need this software and i didn't find it anywhere!!

10000000 Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## _dark_

I can sent you link but is usefull without reg. code..

See More: HAP 4.34 (Carrier) FULL VERSION with direct link

----------


## anuanuanu

can anyone help me with the valid ink?

----------


## miladsa

I have HAP 4.61
anyone want this software message me

----------


## _dark_

> I have HAP 4.61
> anyone want this software message me



Thanxs you got PM

----------


## sthomas9999

i am looking for HAP 4.61.

----------


## Zhing Xa

hello all  :Big Grin: 

HAP 4.61 is here:

h/t/t/p://www.mediafire.com/?05mspudwl8i1ekj
h/t/t/p://www.4shared.com/rar/K7ONAdme/hap_461.html

best wishes to all  :Frog:

----------


## xpr0

> I have HAP 4.61
> anyone want this software message me



plz pm the link with serial no.

----------


## xpr0

> I have HAP 4.61
> anyone want this software message me



plz pm the link with serial no.

----------


## operationalresearch1@yaho

Please sir,can u please upload d link again. I am seriously in need of the above software

----------


## saedaltaweel

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   is not funde

----------


## dickmate

any serial?

----------


## khan123u

Thanks a lot  :Highly Amused:  :Highly Amused:  :Highly Amused:  :Highly Amused:  It really worked

----------


## dickmate

any serial?

See More: HAP 4.34 (Carrier) FULL VERSION with direct link

----------


## lorna_gonzales

thanks for this sir. this is a very helpful program for HVAC engineers! :Fat:

----------


## Arioth

can anyone help me with the valid link?

----------


## mouryateja

thanks alot bro  :Smile:

----------


## selmagis

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   is not funde



Restricted Content
This file is no longer available. For additional information contact Dropbox Support.

----------


## nabilbh

it is not working* which link i should follow?

----------


## haseeb99b

Can somebody provide the link for downloading HAP ?

----------


## yahoooo

new link please

----------

